# My new Z



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

So after looking around and waiting, you're looking at the new owner of an '88 300zx turbo. It's beautiful, however i think i bit off a little more than i can chew being 17 and all. Don't worry, i didn't mooch of mommy; the car was $3000 and i paid for it myself. It has 170k mi and is in wonderful condition; i feel i got quite a steal. 

I've read nearly every post made on this section of the forum, and am thoroughly impressed with the friendly, knowledgeable people here, so i thought id hit ya with a few more q's. The car has a small list of issues. First, the fog lights wont turn on when i hit the button. Its both lights so i dont think its a burn bulb, and the normal headlights work perfectly so i dont think its the fuse... any ideas? Also my parents say it's illegal to have a crack in the viewing area of the driver. Is that right? Note that i live in Washington State. I also need to get some new tires for it, ne comments or tips on that? Also, i wanted to know what the deal was with the alarm? Do some of them not have it cause i cant find it anywhere. Finally, there's also a leak in the rear portion of the car. It looks like its from the triangular window on the side, but i dont know. Its not that bad.. i just put it under a car cover for now. How much would this cost to fix? 

Thanks again for all your help in advance, and also thanks for all the previous help with buying this car. I love these cars, ill probably keep this one until it will no longer drive.. and maybe even after that.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

congradulations man you'll love the car. I got my 87 turbo almost a year ago with 206k miles for 2,000 and its the smoothest ride ive ever been in. have fun.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The rear quarter windows have leak issues have them re-sealed. Shouldn't cost more then 100. But I would worry about this. Check under the tools. Pull everything out. There is most likely rust in that area; it will need to be fixed.

Fog lights just go through the check list. First bulbs, then fuses, and just keep narrowing it down. Get the online factory service manual (FSM) from above. 

Also yes it is illegal to have a crack in the window that is in the drivers view.


You have an alarm system. Go through and check the fuses. Is the security light flashing on the dash?

Tires depend on what your looking for. If you want good all around tires I run Potenza RE-950s on my Jetta and I auto-x every weekend with them. It depends though. Go onto tirerack and look at all the rating and see what you want and can afford.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

those back windows are a problem. on mine that tar stuff that holds in the window melted and oozed out a little bit. i know three other Z's with this problem. it should be easy to take care of though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> those back windows are a problem. on mine that tar stuff that holds in the window melted and oozed out a little bit. i know three other Z's with this problem. it should be easy to take care of though.


That is the first thing to happen when they start to leak. Have them re-sealed. It is a typical problem with the Z31s; I had mine re-sealed last year when sealant started to fall out.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Xorti7 said:


> So after looking around and waiting, you're looking at the new owner of an '88 300zx turbo. It's beautiful, however i think i bit off a little more than i can chew being 17 and all. Don't worry, i didn't mooch of mommy; the car was $3000 and i paid for it myself. It has 170k mi and is in wonderful condition; i feel i got quite a steal.
> 
> I've read nearly every post made on this section of the forum, and am thoroughly impressed with the friendly, knowledgeable people here, so i thought id hit ya with a few more q's. The car has a small list of issues. First, the fog lights wont turn on when i hit the button. Its both lights so i dont think its a burn bulb, and the normal headlights work perfectly so i dont think its the fuse... any ideas? Also my parents say it's illegal to have a crack in the viewing area of the driver. Is that right? Note that i live in Washington State. I also need to get some new tires for it, ne comments or tips on that? Also, i wanted to know what the deal was with the alarm? Do some of them not have it cause i cant find it anywhere. Finally, there's also a leak in the rear portion of the car. It looks like its from the triangular window on the side, but i dont know. Its not that bad.. i just put it under a car cover for now. How much would this cost to fix?
> 
> Thanks again for all your help in advance, and also thanks for all the previous help with buying this car. I love these cars, ill probably keep this one until it will no longer drive.. and maybe even after that.



The fog light bulbs. Check the connection the solder probably let go or is corroded. (take the bulb out and look at the connections.

I have Bridgestone Fuzions, 112 bucks a piece is what I got and they haven't failed me yet.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

since you live where it is cold (even in the summer it gets brisk) you dont want high performance summer tires at all! (unless you run on the track) i would say high performance all seasons are best (falkin ziex) because they are not temp dependent and if they get cold by some cool rain water on the road they wont lose all traction (this happend to me with my dunlop sp sports and it was scary when you are going around a corner and hit a cold puddle and its like ice!) also i am glad to see we have a young memebr that seems to be well minded! good luck with your new car and post often, i have been in and out of the z forums and they have amazing tech help. :cheers: also start reading up on your electrical because with a car that old i would say you are going to run into many a (small/few large) problem. and just regrounding things when you have them out never hurts :thumbup: (thats the easyest problem to fix on old cars is corroded grounds)


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

hi, welcome to the community, im always if not always on AIM [AOL Instant Massenger] do you have AIM?

If so add me and/or post your AIM name here.

My AIM name is BobakTXL so add me bro if you have it thanks alot.


----------



## Xorti7 (Dec 27, 2004)

The, Falkins are probably going to be my choice. As for the fog lights, i havnt checked out anything, as the I leave in the dark and come home in the dark 5 days a week. I'll take a look this weekend though. Some more info is that the orange light on the button doesnt come on. Anything you can tell me about this? Im downloading the service manual as we speak, so ill take a good long look at it later.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

Xorti7 said:


> The, Falkins are probably going to be my choice. As for the fog lights, i havnt checked out anything, as the I leave in the dark and come home in the dark 5 days a week. I'll take a look this weekend though. Some more info is that the orange light on the button doesnt come on. Anything you can tell me about this? Im downloading the service manual as we speak, so ill take a good long look at it later.



cool man. im 16 and i got an 86 non turbo that i also stole pretty much check out my post. i came home from football camp on my 16th birthday and it was in the yard ive been workin since i was 14 so i can buy a mustang before i turn 16 (and i did 98 gt) and what do my parents do? buy me a car.


----------



## SAMURAI-DSR (Feb 18, 2010)

Hey where did you get the manual ?? i just got a 88 turbo im a bit older than u im 19 and yeah dont wanna run into any troubles.

thanks again!


----------

